# Warren co, Wilkes, Lincoln, taliferro???



## Warrenco (Jan 9, 2017)

Looking for some land or club to join. Not a guy who shoots them all. Like some type of trophy rules. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## jankus (Apr 13, 2017)

*warren county club*

hi we have openings in our club located in warren county off of ray place road if your interested please respond in message or my cell is 7068365610 
 we hope to hear from you thanks
stephen jankus


----------

